# Garden Centre Location



## donk (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi There, hoping to be relocating to Benalmadena area by September when my daughter will be starting school. Am a gardening fanatic and have found a nice garden centre in Alhaurin De La Torre (Guzemans) but was wondering if anyone knew of one closer to Benalmadena?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Google vivero benalmedana, if possible in Google España.
Here's the first one that came up when I did it.Viveros del Valle. Estepona. San Pedro de Alcántara. Marbella ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## donk (Jan 19, 2013)

ah thats great thx a lot. Did you google in English or Spanish?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

donk said:


> ah thats great thx a lot. Did you google in English or Spanish?


I googled *vivero Benalmadena* = nursery


----------



## donk (Jan 19, 2013)

Now i know what vivero means! thx a lot!


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

*Google chrome*



donk said:


> ah thats great thx a lot. Did you google in English or Spanish?


Google chrome gives you an option to auto translate - really useful for newbies


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donk said:


> Hi There, hoping to be relocating to Benalmadena area by September when my daughter will be starting school. Am a gardening fanatic and have found a nice garden centre in Alhaurin De La Torre (Guzemans) but was wondering if anyone knew of one closer to Benalmadena?


That said, now they've opened the new road, I was surprised that it only takes 15 minutes to drive from Benal to AdlT. 

Have a look around the market at Arroyo de la Miele station (I cant remember what day its on), I seem to remember some garden stalls???

Jo xxx


----------



## donk (Jan 19, 2013)

ok guys/gals thats great, thx a lot for ur info!


----------

